# Rouge River



## Paint Creek Guy (Dec 7, 2010)

Has anyone fished the Rouge River in either Birmingham, Beverly Hills or Southfield? The river runs through a few parks in these cities, so there are public access points. What types of fish are there in the river? I'm thinking of trying it with a fly rod.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i know it gets stocked that far up..not sure what survives


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

turds!!!!!!!!
(ok and warmwater fish)


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Might catch a two headed or a three eyed fish!!! Get ur spot on the Woods and Water cover...lol.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually in the area u mentioned the river is kinda scenic..not the cement banked river we often see down river. Might be a suprise..who knows.


----------

